# 4th Marine Recon Alameda, CA



## ccford11 (May 6, 2009)

I was trying to find out some information about this unit.  I'm a former Marine SGT and I was looking to join that unit.  I want to know what drill consists of.


----------



## 7point62 (May 9, 2009)

Prior Service Recruiting Office


3837 Binz Englemann Rd.

Ft. Sam Houston

San Antonio, TX 78219-2235

Toll Free: 800.392.6568

COMM: 210.271.0101/0143/0331

FAX: 210.271.9581


----------



## 18C4V (May 9, 2009)

Do you know there is a National Guard Special Forces Company in California? Redwood City and Los Alamitos? Quite a few former Marines are there.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (May 9, 2009)

You might call their main # (510) 814-1600 and ask to either speak with their career counselor and/or a Marine on I&I who has the same MOS / Billet you did.


----------



## SR-25 (May 10, 2009)

Correct me if im wrong, but isnt the unit in Alameda Force?


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2009)

Yep, 4th Force Recon Co with a detachment in Hawaii as well.


----------



## EverSoLost (May 10, 2009)

Learn something new everyday, I didn't know there was a Force Det out of Alameda hell that's little over 20 minutes from me...Sheesh.  Is it out of Coast Guard Island?


----------



## Teufel (May 11, 2009)

I think so; the company was out of reno not so long ago.


----------

